# Does enybody know what kinda fish this is?



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

A few months ago i took my papaw out to kickapoo the fish wernt biting all that good that day.but then papaw got a bite.a big one .he fought this fish for over 15 minets with 8lb line and a jig it wore papaw out and took me two hands to get it out of the water but it made his day to catch that big one. and i know it would make it even better if we could find out what it is. he said that his dad was a comershall fisherman his hole life and papaw has been going fishing his hole life and he has never seen enything like it .what do you think. eny ideas


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like a mutant carp


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a carp from the scales to me. Great catfish bait !!


----------



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah i was thinking a cross breed carp of some kind. it had a soft ball looking head lips like a guwe but was slimy like a cat fish


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Grass Carp??


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

White amur....aka grass carp. They will occasionally hit small jigs....but not often.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Grass carp. You know, the fish TP&W says are not in the Trinity River or Lake Livingston. LOL.


----------



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah thought it might be a carp but just never seen one like. thanks for the input


----------



## DDoubleDown (Jun 14, 2010)

Did it have teeth? If so, it looks like a grindle.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

minnow-from-hell.......


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill Fisher said:


> minnow-from-hell.......


+1


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a carp that's on a diet. Grindle gots bluegreen fins and whiskers.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have noticed over the years of catching them while slowrolling jigs. The hook is up when jig head is bumping the bottom. It can hook them in or under the mouth while they swim over our line feeding on the bottom.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is a picture of a grindle I caught out of lake Livingston last year.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The first fish is definatly not a grinnel. Is is a grass carp just looks a little wierd. Grinnel or choupique are voracious eaters and if you are in a small body of water it is a good idea to dispose of them. I turn everyone into catfood my cats love it.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

lowensome1866 said:


> Here is a picture of a grindle I caught out of lake Livingston last year.
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Me and my hunting buddy saw these in the water a week ago at Lake Conroe while duckhunting over by FM 1375. I wondered what they were but the fins look exactly like this pic here.


----------



## dannyt (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it is a grinnel


----------



## dannyt (Jul 15, 2010)

thought it was a grinnel , looked again and the dorsal fin too short for a grinnel


----------

